# Make  5 Words



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*Syllable*

label
slab
sable
yell
seal

*Monologue*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2019)

*Monologue*

Log
Mono 
Glue
Glum 
Long

* Sanitize *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

*Sanitize*

anise
nazi
saint
seat
sent

*Warranty*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2019)

*Warranty*

Rant
War
Want
Warn
Tray

*Pyramid*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

*Pyramid*

paid
amid
myriad
diary
ramp

*Distribute*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 2, 2019)

*Distribute *

Tribe
Butter
Rub
Stride 
Bride

*Violation*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

*Violation*

lion
vital
nova
nail
loan

*Romance*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

*Romance *

Roam
Cram
More
Mare 
Corn 

*Orchestra*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

*Orchestra*

Starch
Arches
Torch
Retch
Horse

*Tremendously *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

*Tremendously*

tenor
demo
trend
modern
moldy

*Stupendous*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Stupendous*

Super 
Douse 
Tone 
Pest 
Dust 

*Lightening*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 5, 2019)

*Lightening*

Hinge
Thing
Legging
Thine
Glint

*Paraphernalia *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2019)

*Paraphernalia*

learn
harper
plane
alpine
pearl

*Wonderful*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2019)

*Wonderful*

Wonder
Under
One
Fun
Wound

*Scholarship *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

*Scholarship*

solar
choral
arch
carol
chaos

*Discriminate*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

*Discriminate*

Crime
Ate
Mate
Date
Disc 

*Formula*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*Formula *

Farm 
Form 
Flu 
Foul 
Loaf

*Punctuate*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2019)

*Punctuate *

Pun
Punt
Ant
Aunt
Tape

*Communication  *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

*Communication*

unit
omit
tunic
mount
coin

*Volunteer*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

*Volunteer*

Tore
Tour
Veer 
Vote
Rent

*Position *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

*Position*

Soon 
Sip 
Stop 
Post
Pint

*Hacienda*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

*Hacienda*

dance
ice
aide
chain
hide

*Laminated*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

*Laminated*

time
name
meant
email
main

*Monologue*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

*Monologue* 

Luge 
Moon 
Glue 
Gnome 
Luge 

*Voluptuous*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

*Voluptuous*

volt
solo
plot
soul
pout

*Advantage*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

*Advantage* 

Agent  
Tang 
Vent 
Gave 
Toad

*Podiatrist*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

*Podiatrist*

rapid
trio
patio
tripod
road

*Electrician*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

*Electrician*

retail
tile
client
inlet
relic

*Atlantic*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

*Atlantic*

Train 
Cat 
Tint 
Ant 
Can

*Romance*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

*Romance*

ocean
canoe
cream
once
name

*Winnable*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

*Winnable*

alien
wine
bean
able
blew

*Dominate*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

*Dominate*

Mated
Team
Mine
Amino
Name

*Bibliography*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Bibliography*

Bio 
Pig
Blog 
Gab
Harp

*Syllable*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

*Syllable*

label
alley
slay
bale
base

*Scooter*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

*Scooter*

rest
store
torso
toes
crest

*Vendetta*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Vendetta

Vend
Attend
Dent
Event
Vetted

Institutional*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

*Institutional*

Stain
Tint
Lion
Salt
Nation

*Violation*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

*Violation*

vital
lint
latin
vain
oval

*Catalog*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

*Catalog* 

Goat
Tag 
Lac
Lot
Coat

*Orchestra*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

*Orchestra*

torch
shore
stare
others
roast

*Tragedy*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

*Tragedy*

read
tardy
grade
gated
yard

*Paternal*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2019)

*Paternal* 

Rental 
earn
Pale
Trap
Plate

*Formulate*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

*Formulate*

float
formal
aloft
armful
alum

*Radioactive*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

*Radioactive*

raid
idiot
riot
drat
arid

*Holograph*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

*Holograph* 

Halo
Hoop
Polo
Harp
Goal

*Scholarship*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

*Scholarship*

carol
soar
clash
roach
scar

*Questionable*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

*Questionable*

site
quiet
table
teal
quote

*Miserable*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

*Miserable *

Bears
Limes
Sable
Beams
Miles

*Personalization *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2019)

*Personalization

Nation
Person
Pear
Son
Zero

Guaranteed *


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

*Guaranteed*

Tag
Need
Rang
Grant 
Granted

*Resourceful *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

*Resourceful*

user
rescue
ulcer
furor
core

*Instigate*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2019)

*Instigate

Gate
Statin
Satin
Teats
Sting

Voluminous*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

*Voluminous*

muslin
slim
soil
minus
lion

*Butterscotch*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2019)

*Butterscotch

Butter
Scotch
Botch
Butch
Rebuts

Reprehensible*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 30, 2019)

*Reprehensible

Sheep
Perish
Pliers
Bile
Sniper

Encouragement *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2019)

*Encouragement* 

Enrage 
Entourage 
Grant
Green
Agent 

*Gramophone*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2019)

*Gramophone*

harpoon
home
gap
gnome
moon

*Clearance*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Clearance

Clear
Real
Creel
Cleaner
Lance

Carniverous*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)

*Carniverous*

ounce
sauce
ecru
rerun
cruse

*Revolution*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

*Revolution*

liter
inert
rein
lotion
lion

*Adjective*


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Adjective

Adict
Jive
Dice
Cite
Vice

Comatose


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*Comatose

mace
ate
some
team
come

Oarsmanship*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

*Oarsmanship*

soar
iron
snap
roam
maps

*Negative*


----------



## Wren (Jun 15, 2020)

*Negative*

Gate
Negate
Vain
Teen
Native

*Improbable*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2020)

*Improbable*

Lable
Lamp
Bible
Prom
Blimp

*Phenomenal*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

*Phenomenal*

neon
ample
help
manhole
name

*Clearance*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Clearance

Lance
Clean
Real
Leer
Clan

Possibility


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*Possibility

loss
tip
top
lip
boss

Fundamentalist*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

*Fundamentalist*

fade
ale
main
failed
landmin*e
*
*Monitor*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Monitor

Torn
Moon
Trim
Moor
Room

Sinister


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2020)

Sinister

rinse
insert
tin
site
rent

Lurking


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2020)

*Lurking*
*
Lurk
ring
king
Gin
Kin
*
*Government*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 1, 2020)

Government

Nerve
Tremor
Rent
Never
Tern (bird)

Observations


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)

*Observations
*
oasis
robin
bias
sober
senior
*
Favorite*


----------



## Wren (Jul 4, 2020)

*Favorite*

Five
Fate
Rave
Rove
Trove

*Indelicate *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Indelicate

Late
Line
Deal
Lice
Dice

Unmentionable


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2020)

*Unmentionable*

alien
blain
linemen
mail
name

*Official*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

*Official *

Off
Coal
Foil
Fail
Cliff


*Determination *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Determination

Mention
Mint
Train
Natter
Nation

Warranties


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2020)

Warranties 

Anti 
Straw
Sane
Wares
Swear

Distinguish


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Distinguish

Dusting
Husting
Dish
Stings
Tins

Applauding


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2020)

*Applauding*

again
glad
papa
pinup
plaid

*Copyright*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Copyright

Tight
Grip
Cot
Topic
Crop

Malnourished


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)

*Malnourished*

admire
shed
earn
almond
dish

*Tribute*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Tribute

Tribe
Bite
Bit
Trite
True

Believable


----------



## Repondering (Aug 8, 2020)

Believable

Alive
Viable 
Bible 
Bevel
Livable 

Formaldehyde


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Formaldehyde

Formed
Deformed
Heed
Head
Hoard

Distinguished


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

*Distinguished*
*
shine
design
side
dish
hinge
*
*Advanced*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Advanced

Danced
Dead
Can
Dad
Add

Distinguished


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

^^  .. a new word


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2020)

*Distinguished *

Guest 
Dusting
Hinted
Guided
Gush

*Conversations *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2020)

Conversations

Versions
Nations
Rations
Cations
Tons

Absolutely


----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2020)

Absolutely

Also
Yule
Salt
Bays
Base

Postmaster


----------



## Repondering (Aug 11, 2020)

Postmaster

Potter
Repast
Stream
Toaster
Pastor

Heavenward


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2020)

Heavenward

Waved
Heaved
Warden
Never
Hard

Wellbeing


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

*Wellbeing

blew
wing
begin
beige
libel

Scramble*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 12, 2020)

Scramble

Blames
Able
Mable
Cream
Scream

Occasionally


----------



## Repondering (Aug 12, 2020)

Occasionally

Scallion
Socially
Scion
Nasal
Colon

Grandiloquence


----------



## joybelle (Aug 12, 2020)

Grandiloquence

Quince
Grain
Logic
Drain
Deal

Sensibility


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)

Sensibility

listen
bite
inset
lens
best

Realization


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

Realization

Relation
Ration
Lion
Laze
Tones

Delusional


----------



## Repondering (Aug 13, 2020)

Delusional

Solid
Louse
Unsaid
Denial 
Loaned

Spectroscope


----------



## joybelle (Aug 13, 2020)

Spectroscope

Ropes
Troops
Roost
Tosser
Trees

Flamingos


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2020)

*Flamingos

film
salmon
final
along
oilman

Pandemonium*


----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)

Pandemonium

Mound
Demon
Pond
Dead
Paid

Fluctuated


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

Fluctuated

Duct
Date
Fled
Flat
Late

Compassion


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)

*Compassion

camp
piano
casino
spoon
poison

Problematic*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 17, 2020)

*Problematic

Polemic
Portable
Cable
Ramble
Marble

Hemisphere *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

Hemisphere

Mere
Prime
Piers
Hems
Sip

Sympathise


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

*Sympathies  

empty
paste
item
hype
stamp

Alphabet  *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Alphabet

Beat
Hate
Heat
Pleat
Late

Normalise (Australian and British spelling)


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Normalise (Australian and British spelling)



My spell check changes  the spelling ... sorry
.


----------



## Wren (Aug 21, 2020)

Normalise

Rail
Seal
Snail
Lame
Male

Mischievous


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2020)

Mischievous 

Chimes
Vice 
Home
Mouse
Chum 

Limburger


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Limburger (I had to look up what it meant - a soft cheese made in Limburg)

Grim
Rig
Girl
Mug
Rub

Delicious


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

*Delicious

coed
sliced
solid
idol
close

Petrography*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Petrography

Gropper
Heat
Peat
Happy
Grape

Entertaining


----------



## Repondering (Aug 21, 2020)

Entertaining

Granite
Engine
Ratter
Regain
Greeting

Multilateral


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Multilateral

Tiller
Later
Rail
Matter
Alter

Seemingly


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

*Seemingly

lime
enemy
siege
glee
mingle

Capricious*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

*Capricious

cap
car
us
cop
rip

Recapitulate*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2020)

*Recapitulate* 

*Capital
Pier
Respect
Caper
Price

Sandwiches *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 23, 2020)

Sandwiches

Deans
Dishes
Sends
Shines
Dances

Multinational


----------



## Repondering (Aug 23, 2020)

Multinational

Mountain
Mutton
Million
Motion
Linen 

Shellacking


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2020)

*Shellacking *
Laces
Chalk 
Link
Gain
Slack 
*Generosity *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

*Generosity

entire
trio
region
strong
greet

Unemployed*


----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2020)

Unemployed

Ploy
Mope
Lump
Dupe
Need

Controversial


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

Controversial

Version
Control
Vision
Trains
Listen

Educational


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

*Educational

notice
lone
tunic
donut
untie

Convertible*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

Convertible

Tribe
Beet
Orient
Inlet
Line

Substantial


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

*Substantial

satin
taunt
nail
blunt
tuba

Auditory*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2020)

*Auditory* 

*Auto
Radio 
Try
Raid
Road

Linoleum*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 31, 2020)

*Linoleum

Mollie
Lemon
Melon
Lumen
Mule 

Expressive *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2020)

*Expressive

ripe
eerie
expire
peeve
viper

Polynesia*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Polynesia

Loans
Poles
Seal
Leans
Lisp

Adventurous


----------



## Repondering (Sep 3, 2020)

Adventurous

Raven
Starved
Aroused
Unseat
Voted

Melodramatic


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Melodramatic

Meal
Cram
Cream
Load
Dream

Opportunities


----------



## Repondering (Sep 4, 2020)

Opportunities

Position
Tourist
Entrust
Propose
Intone 

Rehabilitated


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Rehabilitated

Habit
Literal
Treated
Healed
Belated

Multiplications


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Multiplications

tonic
total
install
clamp
units

Manuscript


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Manuscript

Main
Pain
Past
Sump
Scrimp

Languages


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2020)

Languages 

Saga
Ages
Gauge
Gale
Sage

Whatever


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Whatever (lol @tinytn)

Hate
Water
Heave
Wave
Tear

Ramifications


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Ramifications

font
action
actor
coins
facts

Petition


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Petition

Note
Tone
Ten
Pent
Point

Attachments


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)

Attachments

meant
tenth
anthem
came
taste

Arbitration


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

Arbitration

Arbor
Bait
Train
Trait
Rant

Congratulations


----------



## Repondering (Sep 9, 2020)

Congratulations

Contrast
Insult
Ration
Guilt
lotion

Hyperactive


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2020)

*Hyperactive 

Hive
Pear
Peach
Pacer
Ache

Graduation*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

*Graduation

round
guitar
audio
giant
aunt

Unconscious*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Unconscious

Nouns
Sous
Coins
Noon
Soon

Ratification


----------



## RubyK (Sep 11, 2020)

Ratification 

Fiction
Cart
Ration
Fact
Action

Extravagant


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Extravagant

rent
treat
extra
great
tart

Porcelain


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Porcelain

Lane
Parcel
Nail
Rail
Pain

Systematic


----------



## Repondering (Sep 11, 2020)

Systematic

Static
Steamy
Mystic
Team
City

Projectionist


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Projectionist

Jestor
Incites
Trist
Points
Joints

Spectacular


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

Spectacular

place
palace
castle
carat
crust

Tranquilize


----------



## Repondering (Sep 13, 2020)

Tranquilize

Quilter
Tzar
Quaint
Zeal
Quiet

Verisimilitude


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)

Verisimilitude

smile
mildest
elude
diet
remit

Haberdashery


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Haberdashery

Headers
Beadery
Sherry
Hears
Rasher

Accomplished


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2020)

*Accomplished*

Complied
Camped
Head
Hoped
Lashed

*Apprehensive*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Apprehensive

Pensive
Heaps
Previse
Reaper
Sapper

Sensitivities


----------



## Repondering (Sep 14, 2020)

Sensitivities  

Invests
Invites
Sieves
Visits
Vents

Mispronounced


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Mispronounced

Ponder
Denounce
Pounced 
Prone
Round

Leprechauns


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Leprechauns

sleep
rules
ache
uncle
clasp

Baritone


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2020)

*Baritone

Rent
Brain
Bear
Toner 
Riot

Magistrate*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Magistrate

Strait
Grates
Games
Traits
Treats

Legislations


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Legislations

glass
lesson
entail
slogan
agent

Handicraft


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Handicraft

Darn
Draft
Find
Fit
Rain

Conversations


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2020)

Conversations 

Sanctions
Voices
Savor
Scone
Scare

Houseparent


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Houseparent

Erupt
Heart
Horse
Harp
Oath

Quarantine


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2020)

Quarantine

Quart
Urine
Train
Runt
Tire

Tournament


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Tournament

Torture
Tenant
Nature
Torte
Mature

Temperamental


----------



## Repondering (Sep 22, 2020)

Temperamental

Pattern
Palmate
Apartment
Alternate
Palate

Pomegranate


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 22, 2020)

Pomegranate

Prom
Roam
Ran
Poem
Rate

Cowardly


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Cowardly

Lard
Yard
Low
Draw
Way

Incorporations


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2020)

Incorporations 

Port
Soap
Paint
Sport
Rain 

Consolidate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

*Consolidate

decal
casino
action
lotion
aside

Numerable*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Numerable

Number
Ramble
Lumber
Marble
Beam

Confiscate


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2020)

Confiscate 

Scone
East
Stone
Cast
Fasten

September


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

September

Beers
Tempers
Pest
Stems
Best

Favourites


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2020)

*Favourites

after
fiesta
foster
fruit
auto

Repercussion*


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2020)

Repercussion

Rope
Cuss
Soup
Pour
Nose

Sanctimonious


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2020)

Sanctimonious 

Sanctions 
Moss 
Stains
Motion
Counts

Constellations


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Constellations

Stalls
Stations
Elations
Nations
Since 

Scientifically


----------



## Repondering (Oct 2, 2020)

Scientifically

Fiscal
Client
Inflict
Flinty
Faint 

Skeletonized


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Skeletonized

Toned
Skins
Sized
Knits
Zoned

Destinations


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

*Destinations

adios
siesta
ideas
saint
season

Redemption*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

Redemption

Repent
Temper
Mint
Pined 
Deem

Vandilisation


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

*Vandilisation

distain
initial
division
dial
alias

Involute*


----------



## joybelle (Dec 11, 2020)

Involute

Volt
Line
Ten
Tulle
Tin

Magnificent


----------



## Repondering (Dec 11, 2020)

Magnificent

Manic
Infect
Fainting
Imagine
Magnet

Fragmentary


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2020)

*Fragmentary
*
*Great
Mean
Frame
Rage
Farmer
*
*Exploitation*


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Exploitation

Lotion
Plot
Plait
Plate
Polite

Misunderstandings


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

Misunderstandings

Stand
Misunderstand
Sun
Under
Dings


Dictionary


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Dictionary

Ration
Yard
City
Rant
Drat

Simplistic


----------



## Repondering (Dec 27, 2020)

Simplistic

Slip
Lisp
Mist
Limp
Implicit

Hindquarter


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Hindquarter

Terrain
Dart
Train
Harder
Neat

Rationalise


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

Rationalize

Rat
Raze 
Ion
Train
Zero

Mathmatics


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Mathematics

Tames
Mates
Seam
Matches
Times

Campgrounds


----------



## Repondering (Dec 27, 2020)

Campgrounds

Sugar
Manor
Dragon
Pardon
Organ

Patchiness


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Patchiness

Chins
Patches
Chains
Saps
Sins

Hospitisation


----------



## Repondering (Jan 4, 2021)

Hospitalization 

Shop
Path
Lotion
Position
Piton

Recommendation


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2021)

*Recommendation*

Comment 
Ordain 
Motor
Meter 
Ordained

*Butterflies *


----------



## Repondering (Jan 6, 2021)

*Butterflies*

Bereft
Refuse
Blister
Surfeit
Fluster

*Chemotherapy*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2021)

*Chemotherapy*

theory
compare
camper
repeat
comet

*Profession*


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

Profession

Prose
Erosion 
Rosin
Rinses
Spores

Hydrologically


----------



## Repondering (Mar 13, 2021)

Hydrologically

Holly
Glory
Roach
Chord
Drool

Productiveness


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*Productiveness

Crops
Proven
Devine 
Deters 
Pride

Anticipated*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2021)

*Anticipated *
*
Atic
Pat
Tip
Date
Pant
*
*Delicious *


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

*Delicious

Sliced
Solid
Soiled
Coiled
Clouds

Torrentially *


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Torrentially

Rental
Trolley 
Talent
Taller
Train

Scholarship *


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

Scholarship

Lasso
Roach
Clasps
Scorch 
Chips

Legitimized


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2021)

Legitimized

diet
glitz
edge
item
ledge

Relative


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2021)

Relative

Elate
Vital
Relate
Viral 

Flocculation


----------



## joybelle (May 10, 2021)

Flocculation

Cult
Lotion
Flat
Float
Loan

Knowledgable


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2021)

Knowledgable

Ledge
Gable
Weak
Dowel
Bleak

Fundamental


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Fundamental

Fumed
Flamed
Fatal
Dental
Fluted

Quadrivalent


----------



## joybelle (May 11, 2021)

Quadrivalent

Driven
Quail
Valient
Learn
Quilt

Mathematical


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2021)

*Mathematical*

Mate
Calm 
Math
Lame
Lice 

*Comparative*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Comparative

Compare
Motive
Captive
Pram
Pair

Rationalise


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2021)

Rationalise

Ration
Lines
Sonar
Tonal
Notes

Vaccinations


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Vaccinations

Vacations
Stain
Nations
Actions
Cats

Imagination


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Imagination

Taming
Mining
Minion
Mating
Toning

Cauterization


----------



## joybelle (May 13, 2021)

Cauterization

Caution
Ration
Treat
Nature
Trace

Politicians


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2021)

*Politicians

Spoil 
Spot
Lisp
Cast
Claps 

Gasoline*


----------



## joybelle (May 13, 2021)

Gasoline

Sole
Gains
Soil
Sign
Leans

Probability


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Probability

Probably
Lobby
Orbital 
Party
Portal

Osteopathic


----------



## joybelle (May 15, 2021)

Osteopathic

Pathetic
Paths
Those
Heaps
Coats

Energised


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Energised

Sender
Gender
Design
Resigned 
Grinds

Therapeutically


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Therapeutically

Really
Practical
Hilly
Particle
Thrill 

Permissible


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

Permissible

Miss
Peer
Bleep
Pile
Miles 

Trousers


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Trousers

Rests
Rousts
Roses
Sorts
Tosser

Magically


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

Magically

Call
Mail 
Yam
Mall 
Calm

Banknote


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Banknote

Eat
Beak
Bent
Neat
Tone

Rationally


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

Rationally

Tally
Tiny
Train
Latin
Nail

Comparative


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Comparative

Compare
Captive
Ration
Apart
Peat

Simplistically


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Simplistically*

*Spill 
Misty
Mints
List
Maps

Wildfire *


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Wildfire

Field
Fired
Weld
Wield
Lied

Mathematics


----------



## Repondering (May 16, 2021)

Mathematics  

Chemist
Matches
Haste
Chest
Mesh

Theatrical


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Theatrical

Treat
Rice
Later
Halter
Trite 

Fermentation


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Fermentation

Mate
team
Tame
Nation
Free*

*Language*


----------



## joybelle (May 17, 2021)

Language

Gauge
Lane
Gang
Lean
Lane

Investigations


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2021)

Investigations

Investing
Tossing
Invitations
Gestations 
Agitates

Totalitarianism


----------



## joybelle (May 23, 2021)

Totalitarianism

Totalism
Rations
Normal
Animals
Tartans

Rationalism


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2021)

*Rationalism*

Motion
National 
Mail
Miles
Rails

*Comparatives*


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2021)

Comparatives

Compares
Motives
Captives
Scare
Varies

Simplistically


----------



## Patch (May 24, 2021)

Simplistically

Plastics
Splits
Classy
Limps
Smalls 

Sedimentations


----------



## joybelle (May 25, 2021)

Sedimentations

Mentions
Demons
Dementia
Stations
Nations

Solidarities


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Solidarities

Sorties
Diaries 
Doilies 
Toilers 
Loiters 

Inconsequential


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 8, 2021)

Inconsequential

Icons
Consent
Sequins
Insane
Quest

Rastafarian


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2021)

Rastafarian

Fast
Far
Star
Rain
Strain

Awesomeness


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2021)

Awesomeness

Snowman
Moan
Sewn
Mason
Meow 

Equation


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Equation

Quaint
Quiet
Quote
Quint
Quite

Peristaltically


----------



## joybelle (Jun 13, 2021)

Peristaltically

Partially
Tallies 
Salty
Statically
Stairs

Commercially


----------



## Patch (Jun 17, 2021)

Commercially

Comma
Yammer
Comically 
Really
Morally 

Incongruently


----------



## joybelle (Jun 17, 2021)

Incongruently

Gruel
Grunting
Lying
Cruel
Ruin

Mistakenly


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 20, 2021)

Mistakenly

Misty
Lanes
Lament
Tamely
Timely

Obligatory


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Obligatory

Bigotry 
Booty
Orbit
Gator
Tiger

Secessionism


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2021)

Secessionism

Sessions
Missions
Sins
Senses
Coins

Complimentary


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Complimentary

Ripen
Lemon
Policeman
Octane
Atomic

Discretionary


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Discretionary

Creations
Reactions
Cartons
Dictionary 
Rescind 

Fraternizations


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2021)

Fraternizations

Nations
Station
Rations
Interns
Taste

Personalities


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Personalities

Realities
Spaniels 
Relations
Pralines
Serials

Compartmentalization


----------



## joybelle (Jun 24, 2021)

Compartmentalization

Partial
Partition
Menial
Companion
Realization

Pronunciations


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Pronunciations

Pronation
Pronouns
Actions
Cartoons
Sprout

Condominiums


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2021)

Condominiums

Minion
Snood
Cumin
Doom
Son

Fictitious


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2021)

*Fictitious*
Fit
Cuts
Fist
Sit
Fist
*Gasoline*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 25, 2021)

Gasoline

Lines
Gone
Soles
Gales
Songs

Forgetfulness


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Forgetfulness

Less
For
Get
Forge
Gulf

Benefactor


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2021)

*Benefactor

Face
Bean
Brace
Free
Fence

Margarine *


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2021)

Margarine

Mean
Gear
Gamer
Grainer
Grime

Suspicious


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Suspicious

cups
soup
coup
pious
sips

Especially


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Especially

Peace
Allies
Sleepily 
Specie 
Escape

Albatrosses


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Albatrosses

Tables
Stables
Rails
Tosses
Roasts

Stupidified


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2021)

Stupidified

upset
pets
side
dispute
dusted

Multiform


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Multiform

form
from
fort
lift
mom

*Experimental*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Experimental

Parent
Mantel
Rental
Expert
Namer

Publications


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 14, 2021)

Publications

Pub
Cat
Ton
Son
Public 


Vindicate


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2021)

Vindicate

Date
Dice
Vain
Vein
Tend

Hindrance


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Hindrance 

Hind 
Dance
Ranch 
Drain 
Dire 

Adorable


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Adorable

Abled
Blared
Labored
Baler
Board

Reclarification


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2021)

Reclarification

Rafter
Recital 
Flare
Confront
Flirtation 

Understandable


----------



## Patch (Aug 19, 2021)

Understandable

Launders
Blunders
Standard
Unstable
Unreadable

Mortifications


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Mortifications

Fractions
Fiction
Factions
Romantic
Stations

Boomerang


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2021)

*Boomerang*

Broom
Rang
Boom
Ran
Rob

*Situation*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2021)

Situation

Station
Stout
Stain
Units
Aunts

Practicalities


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Practicalities

Pert
Tactic
Lice
Strap
Tiles

Abundance


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2021)

Abundance  

Dance
Dean 
Band
Bun
Bad

Excitement


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

Excitement

Extent
Cement
Entice 
Extinct
Icemen

Incongruently


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2021)

Incongruently

Gruel
Grunt
Talc
Gently
Ruin

Mistakenly


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2021)

Mistakenly

Misty
Makes
Manly 
Likens
Milky

Noncorrugated


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Noncorrugated

cartoon
current
donate
canoe
around

Ancestor


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

*Ancestor*

Cantor 
Coaster
Trances
Oceans
Octane

*Presume *


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Presume

spree
seem
rump
peer
reuse

Optional


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Optional 

Nap
Top
Point
Lotion
Lion

Research


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Research

Ears
Arches
Scar
Seer
Shares

Renaissance


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Renaissance

Rain
Near
Insane
Cases
Resin

Robbery


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

Robbery

Yore
Bore
Berry
Byer 
Rye

Encapsulations


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Encapsulation

Captions
Plants
Cape
Pencils
Ocean

Champagne


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 9, 2022)

*Champagne*

peach
change
mean
champ
game

*Clearance*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Clearance

Lance
Leer
Ear
Near
Ace

Pomegranate


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Pomegranate

Pronate
Ornate
Pageant 
Magenta
Garment

Unscrupulously


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Unscrupulous

Cups
Puns
Soup
Puss
Loss

Adventures


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Adventures

Tenders
Staved
Rented
Rested

Noncomplicated


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Noncomplicated

Place
Dated
Cocoa
Noon
Loop


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Noncomplicated
> 
> Place
> Dated
> ...


Need a new word to find 5 other words within....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)

Patch said:


> Need a new word to find 5 other words within....



Pantomime


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2022)

Pan
Pant
Mime
Poet
Ant

Rhythm


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2022)

Rhythm 

My
thy
try
Myth
Hm

Scarecrow


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Scarecrow
Scare
crow
Row
Scar
Care


Sarcastically


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Sarcastically

Arc
Cast
Call
Car
Scar

*Effortless*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

*Effortless*

flee
forest
stereo
offer
toffee


*Manuscript*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Manuscript

sin
man
tan
trip
pan

Absolutely


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Absolutely

About
Salute 
Solely 
Stable
Blouse

Nonconformance


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Nonconformance

France
Conform
Romance
Name
Neocon

Justifiable


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Justifiable

Fables
Tables
Stable
Suitable
Blast

Osteopathically


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

Osteopathically

Path
Postal 
Staple
Coastal 
Police

Chronically


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Chronically

Chair
Holly
Hairy
Richly 
Chorally 

Antiperspirants


----------

